# Can't get BIAS FX Standalone with ASIO4ALL to work on Wndows 10



## cemges (Mar 17, 2016)

I am using Irig HD as an interface. Bias FX worked really good on my ipad, but I will not be using that ipad anymore, and need to use my pc to record or just practice. Guitar Rig 5 works good, but I can't get the Demo of bias standalone to work to get the signal from my irig hd through asio option, it simply doesn't show up in the list. The support didn't say much besides that it does not support windows 10 fully yet so that probably was the problem, but didn't really help on how to get it working. I want to use the standalone because the interface of it is otherwise really simple, and I am inexperienced with DAWs, and I had lots of problems otherwise trying the DAWs to get to output audio directly from my speakers and generally setting them up. Any tips?


----------



## Aymara (Mar 17, 2016)

cemges said:


> Any tips?



Buy a Windows 10 compatible audio interface, that also has output and a good High Z input ... the iRig is a pure input interface (I have the Pro), so you have the problem, that audio output needs to be configured with the onboard soundcard, which is not recommendable on Windows or OSX.


----------



## Vres (Mar 17, 2016)

Stop using Windows 10.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 17, 2016)

For reference it works fine with my sapphire interface.
I use BiasFX on a laptop when I'm not at home and don't want to lug the axefx rack and it works perfectly well.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 17, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> For reference it works fine with my sapphire interface.



That's a good example for an interface I recommended above.


----------



## cemges (Mar 17, 2016)

Aymara said:


> Buy a Windows 10 compatible audio interface, that also has output and a good High Z input ... the iRig is a pure input interface (I have the Pro), so you have the problem, that audio output needs to be configured with the onboard soundcard, which is not recommendable on Windows or OSX.




I am kinda on a budget right now, and my irig hd works fine with guitar rig 5, just that I don't like the library, so I'd much rather seek a software solution.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 17, 2016)

An irig seems sort of unnecessary to me. Once upon a time when i used internal sound cards and asio4all, I just used a 1/4 to 1/8 inch cable and plugged the guitar straight into the line in on my sound card, which asio4all recognized. 

Not ideal, but it's how I worked for years.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 17, 2016)

cemges said:


> so I'd much rather seek a software solution.



The only software solution would be IK Multimedia releasing Windows 10 compatible drivers. It's strange though, that Guitar Rig works.

Or as said above try ASIO4All with the internal soundcard alone, but if you don't have line-in, but only a mic input, that won't work.

In this case I see no other solution, than selling the iRig and buying a real desktop audio interface.


----------



## Descent (Mar 20, 2016)

From personal experience Windows 10 and 8 are both a major turd but we need to move since that's what M$ is dishing out for its loyal customer base, so...

Right click the program and run as administrator and see if you can run in Windows 7 mode.

Don't do the Troubleshooter, that's utter garbage and will only waste your time. Scroll to the middle of the article where it says:
*How to Run an App in Compatibility Mode*



with steps 1 to 4:
How to Set Compatibility Mode for Apps in Windows 10


Good luck, PM me if you need more help on this.


----------



## cemges (Mar 26, 2016)

Descent said:


> From personal experience Windows 10 and 8 are both a major turd but we need to move since that's what M$ is dishing out for its loyal customer base, so...
> 
> Right click the program and run as administrator and see if you can run in Windows 7 mode.
> 
> ...



After discovering that positive grid managed to write an app that can crash explorer.exe when you right click on it... Well I managed to set compatibility and didn't work out. I think I need to focus on something about asio. It is incomprehensible to me that an ipad can manage to run this so easily and then windows requires so much work. I wouldn't work so much if positive grid's amp modeling wasn't so good. I've heard that DAWs work better with asio4all so I guess I'll have to setup the non standalone version.


----------

